# Rehoming pigeons



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all, 

I recently moved houses and brought my 4 pigeons with me. What are the chances of me successfully rehoming these birds? I want them to return here after I release them. 

One of these birds was given to me by a friend and after keeping her locked up for 12 days, she returned a couple of hours after I released her. She did not have a mate or a nest during her 12 day lock up. Do you think it's possible for me to rehome them that easily? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

If they are homing pigeons and adults the chances that they will re-home to the new location are extremely slim unless they are bonded to you very much or any similar factor(s). Even if they don't return to the new location they would have returned to your old house and you can inform the present occupant to discourage them by refusing them to feed them or let them stay there. 

This might differ if they were of a different breed and/or the distance between your old and new house.


----------



## rangeview (Nov 21, 2011)

In 1990 I moved to new house about 20K away. I homed the birds to where the loft was going at the new house before we moved. This took 3 - 4 days. I missed one weekends racing.

Like all animals/birds food is the key.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

DoveSvN said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently moved houses and brought my 4 pigeons with me. What are the chances of me successfully rehoming these birds? I want them to return here after I release them.
> 
> ...


How old your birds are now? Are all alone or paired?


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> How old your birds are now? Are all alone or paired?


They're 8, 6 and two 5 year olds and yes they're all paired.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

DoveSvN said:


> They're 8, 6 and two 5 year olds and yes they're all paired.


Rehoming/Resettling are relative terms. It hugely depends on the quality bloodline of your pigeons. Homers are born to return back to their original/birth loft so your old birds will try to make it back to previous loft. Your birds may or maynot settle themselves at your new location. It will be chance to take.
You might not wanna take chances on your old birds pair so I advice to keep them in and breed them. You can safely fly their young as they would be born here and will be loyal to this place.
After raising few clutches here,they may feel at home and settle themselves here


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

DoveSvN said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently moved houses and brought my 4 pigeons with me. What are the chances of me successfully rehoming these birds? I want them to return here after I release them.
> 
> ...


The first question answerd should be.......

what breed of pigeon are they? as that makes a difference on what advice to give.


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> The first question answerd should be.......
> 
> what breed of pigeon are they? as that makes a difference on what advice to give.


I agree.
1 is a Homer, 2 are a mix of homer and fancy and the other I'm not quite sure what breed it is. It's a big pure white pigeon. 

They've been locked up for 3 weeks now and they were pretty scared for the first few days. But things have changed and they seem to be pretty calm now. They behave as if though we're still in the previous house. 

Hope that helps with your question.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you can rehome them, I would use your best judgment as you are now and perhaps let them out only when they are settled and acting adjusted. the homer may be a fly off but IMO I think because he has the others there and those birds are the ones he is used too..he prolly will be fine. but you never know with homers.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

know lots of friends including some members too, one even race his pigoen two weeks later that rehome their homers. food and destroy their old loft is the answer


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts. I'll be releasing them on Wednesday and I'll keep you guys updated with the results.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

DoveSvN said:


> Thank you all for sharing your thoughts. I'll be releasing them on Wednesday and I'll keep you guys updated with the results.


Based on my somewhat limited experience, I believe it is a bad idea to let them out so soon. Why not wait until they have raised a set of young, or at least are on eggs. You would be taking a big risk leaving them out so soon. As mentioned,
leaving them out even later still has the risk of them going back or just flying off and getting lost.
How much time did they spend flying around the old loft? Did they "route" at the old loft? Did you train them to "home" when they were in the old loft?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh.....Okay,
The first line of first reply isn't answered that made me think that you've homers DoveSvN.
Since you let your bird out and she returned per your say


DoveSvN; said:


> One of these birds was given to me by a friend and after keeping her locked up for 12 days, she returned a couple of hours after I released her. She did not have a mate or a nest during her 12 day lock up.


I think they can be rehomed. You may wanna try the same hen again first
Wish you luck


----------



## flaco (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,
I'm in the same situation, having to move quite a distance away (40 - 50 km?); the chance of them adapting to the new place seems depressingly iffy reading this thread.
I was hoping that the fact I never trained them to longer distances might help in that they never went very far and thus maybe would not dare to venture far into unknown territory? Or will they relentlessly search until they find the old place?? This island is only about 50 by 100 miles roughly and quite divers with coastal planes, forests, dry hills and a central 'mountain' range. As well as cities and a large metropolitan area. Right now we are near the middle and will be going to the south east corner.
There seems no clear consensus as to how long they need to be confined. Will they tolerate prolonged lock-up after being free for, well, at least 2-3 years.
They are whites, that is all I know.
The one I am raising by hand, rather than putting him/her with the others should I just keep him/her in the house or separate anyway and not let the bird out at all?


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jr Brown said:


> Based on my somewhat limited experience, I believe it is a bad idea to let them out so soon. Why not wait until they have raised a set of young, or at least are on eggs. You would be taking a big risk leaving them out so soon. As mentioned,
> leaving them out even later still has the risk of them going back or just flying off and getting lost.
> How much time did they spend flying around the old loft? Did they "route" at the old loft? Did you train them to "home" when they were in the old loft?



I've been told this before but I don't really agree with it. I've had a 100% success rate of rehoming pigeons that were kept as pets only, meaning they've never taken part in any racing. I would lock them up for about 2-4 weeks and made sure they had full view of their surroundings. Maybe you've had a different experience because you race your pigeons? I'm not really sure what the results will be in regards to pigeons who have raced or been tossed far away. 
My pigeons have never taken part in a race, They were kept as normal pets outside. 


For your first question, Do you mean how long it took them to come back home after each flight or how long they've been at that place? 
They would usually take 30-45min to come back home and they've been there for approx 5-6 years. 

The homer was released 15km away only TWICE while the other pigeons have never been further than 1km from their previous loft/area. They've always stayed close whilst flying in a circle. 

I spoke with the current tenants living in my previous house and they agreed to help me out if my pigeons show up at their place. So, If they decide to show up there, I'll be notified immediately!


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Oh.....Okay,
> The first line of first reply isn't answered that made me think that you've homers DoveSvN.
> Since you let your bird out and she returned per your say
> 
> ...


Thank you Jass! 

That's what I had in mind as well. I'll open up the cage door and let her walk out by herself and see what happens after that. I've seen both Males call their mates to nest today. So that might increase the chances of her returning? Let's hope so.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, pigeons are very intelligent. They tend to be there where they enjoy care,feed,water and most importantly a mate. If she pairs up she would have a strong reason to return.
And you have good people living back at your old place who will let ya know if your birds home back. That's gonna be really helpful. If they return you can get 'em back. So if I were you I would take a chance to let them out when birds start to feel at home at your new place.
g'luck  and please do let us know how it goes(in this same thread,will be easier to trace back the history of the situation)


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Yes, pigeons are very intelligent. They tend to be there where they enjoy care,feed,water and most importantly a mate. If she pairs up she would have a strong reason to return.
> And you have good people living back at your old place who will let ya know if your birds home back. That's gonna be really helpful. If they return you can get 'em back. So if I were you I would take a chance to let them out when birds start to feel at home at your new place.
> g'luck  and please do let us know how it goes(in this same thread,will be easier to trace back the history of the situation)



Yes, I'll definitely keep you guys updated.  

Indeed, pigeons really are intelligent birds. My pigeons seem very calm and settled right now which I guess is a really good sign.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

If I missed it, I am sorry but, what is the distance between the old and new lofts?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know what the big deal is, the thread maker said they (all but one) are not full homers, most non homing pigeons can be resettled without issue.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

DoveSvN said:


> I agree.
> 1 is a Homer, 2 are a mix of homer and fancy and the other I'm not quite sure what breed it is. It's a big pure white pigeon.
> 
> There is indeed a good chance that these birds will either try and go back to their original loft or just take off and get lost.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I already said way back up there^ that the one homer may not stay.. .. lol...


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I haven't released them yet because I've been pretty busy lately. But I will try to release them ASAP...


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

the later the better ... good luck


----------



## DoveSvN (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay guys, I got an update for you. 

Rehoming my birds was a SUCCESS They wandered around the yard for about 5 minutes before taking off and returned within a couple of minutes later. They were a little scared at first and were attacked by those pesky miner birds. But all is well! 

Thank you all for providing some useful info, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the happy update!
Glad to hear your birds will continue to enjoy their freedom.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Happy to hear that.


----------

